# Blaze orange yarn



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wasn't someone, WIHH?, looking for blaze orange yarn this fall? Well we have some and it is wool. Cascade 220, color number #9542 and it is bright :thumb:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It's nice yarn WIHH and as I said VERY bright


----------

